# A couple of original tracks



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Recorded a couple of tracks - A Little Bit Much & Shoes - and uploaded them on Soundcloud. Closest to a genre would be melodic rock. But I'm not good at that game. Anyway, lemme know what you think!  

Gear used: 

Mic - Sennheiser MK 4
Amps - Blackstar Artist 15 & Supro 1605R
Guitars - Vintage v100 Les Paul, Taylor 114CE, Squier Classic Vibe and Fender MIM Stratocaster
Pedals - Klon KTR, Prince of Tone, Timmy, Mooer Trelicopter, MXR Univibe


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fpuneet-wagh%2Fsets%2Fa-little-bit-much


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice. I have the same mic. I use it for recording acoustic guitar.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

CDWaterloo said:


> Nice. I have the same mic. I use it for recording acoustic guitar.


Thanks for checking them out!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Well done! Congrats!

I enjoyed both tracks very much.

The vocals are exceptionally clear and easy to listen to. 

The solo at 2:42 in "Shoes" is very nice.

Please keep posting more of your recordings.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> Well done! Congrats!
> 
> I enjoyed both tracks very much.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!  I really really appreciate the feedback! I recently covered The Rain Song by Led Zeppelin. Spent a whole long weekend on it. I was thinking of putting that up soon after I polish some of the vocals on it. 

Glad you enjoyed the songs!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> ...I recently covered The Rain Song by Led Zeppelin. Spent a whole long weekend on it. I was thinking of putting that up soon after I polish some of the vocals on it.


That song would certainly seem like a challenge.

Please post it when you are happy with the vocals.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> That song would certainly seem like a challenge.
> 
> Please post it when you are happy with the vocals.


Oh yes it was, but I kinda did it just for myself cause I wanted to learn to really lock in with the odd timing of the changes and the open tuning. And also really put my Supro 1605 to the test. Don't think I'll ever be too happy with the vocals because that song doesn't really suit my voice. But I really wanted to test myself. It was fun! I did the string parts using the volume swell on my hall of fame reverb 2.0 with the MASH button. That was really fun!


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

I like them both a lot , thanks for sharing them with us !


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

All in all pretty good stuff. Writing works and playing works. Career wise it might be worth taking a run at it and with a bit of luck who knows. I prefer music with a harder edge but what you’re doing might be marketable and that’s what counts if you want to make a living.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

John Reilly said:


> I like them both a lot , thanks for sharing them with us !


Thank you so much for listening!! You guys have been so awesome!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Wardo said:


> All in all pretty good stuff. Writing works and playing works. Career wise it might be worth taking a run at it and with a bit of luck who knows. I prefer music with a harder edge but what you’re doing might be marketable and that’s what counts if you want to make a living.


Thank you! The goal is definitely to make a run of it and try and somehow earn a living through music. That's really the only plan I have cause that's the only thing that makes me happy  Honestly, I'm not after anything huge, just having music as a constant part of my life would be so amazing. Sorry for getting a bit cheesy! But thanks so much for your feedback!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Sunny1433 said:


> Thank you! The goal is definitely to make a run of it and try and somehow earn a living through music. That's really the only plan I have cause that's the only thing that makes me happy  Honestly, I'm not after anything huge, just having music as a constant part of my life would be so amazing. Sorry for getting a bit cheesy! But thanks so much for your feedback!


You too? Honestly and sincerely, if I could, I would play 24/7 because music is my escape and there’s nothing more important to me. It’s the one thing I can count on to make me really happy. I would of loved to have done a career in music. I never thought I would love playing so much. It’s my obsession. I am too old (54 this year) for a career in music so I do it for myself. 

Loved your creative processes. It’s a tad mellow for me but nevertheless enjoyable. Thx Sunny for sharing. I really look forward to meeting you at the Toronto get together.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lola said:


> You too? Honestly and sincerely, if I could, I would play 24/7 because music is my escape and there’s nothing more important to me. It’s the one thing I can count on to make me really happy. I would of loved to have done a career in music. I never thought I would love playing so much. It’s my obsession. I am too old (54 this year) for a career in music so I do it for myself.
> 
> Loved your creative processes. It’s a tad mellow for me but nevertheless enjoyable. Thx Sunny for sharing. I really look forward to meeting you at the Toronto get together.


I know exactly what you're talking about! I would honestly not eat or sleep if I could and just play all day long. and thank you so much for listening  

Yes can't wait for the get together!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Listened this morning and forgot to post my comment. Good stuff. Keep it up and compare yourself to no one. Your own style is already emerging.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

KapnKrunch said:


> Listened this morning and forgot to post my comment. Good stuff. Keep it up and compare yourself to no one. Your own style is already emerging.


That is so kind of you, thank you very much!  Finding my own sound has been a big part of my practice and I hope to carry that forward with all my songs. Thank you for the advice


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Thank you for posting your great work @Sunny1433 ! 
Putting yourself out there can cause some anxiety so I’m pleased that you chose us to give feedback 
Very nice stuff and it’s a privilege to have awesome artists like you on our forum who are producing very high quality work !


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Bullet said:


> Thank you for posting your great work @Sunny1433 !
> Putting yourself out there can cause some anxiety so I’m pleased that you chose us to give feedback
> Very nice stuff and it’s a privilege to have awesome artists like you on our forum who are producing very high quality work !


That's very kind of you! Yes, this forum has been so supportive! I'm glad that people have enjoyed the songs and let me know how they felt about them. It's really encouraging to have original songs appreciated and it only pushes me to write more and do better and post more! Thank you for listening!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Support is the key word! Keep us posted on future endeavours!


----------

